# grape cuttings



## jtstar (Apr 26, 2011)

just got about one hundred grape cutting given to me this weekend dipped them in rooting compound and put them in prelite and peat moss. This will double the size of my vineyard by the time I retire I should be knee deep in grapes


----------



## Racer (Apr 26, 2011)

Really nice gift you got there jstar! What kind of grapes were the cuttings from?


----------



## jtstar (Apr 26, 2011)

Castel, LaCresent,Edelweiss


----------



## Racer (Apr 26, 2011)

Now I know why your happy. I have Lacrescent too. It makes a really good wine with a nice apricot nose and flavor for me.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 26, 2011)

Good luck with them. I'm not sure what the Castell are. I have never heard of that one. The LaCrescent makes a very good wine. The Edelweiss needs to picked before real ripe to keep the aromas and flavors from being overpoweringly foxy. You then need to bump up the sugars.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 26, 2011)

Good luck with them. Keep us posted!


----------



## jtstar (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone looking forward to their production


----------



## jtstar (May 15, 2011)

Just an update the cuttings are leafing out they should have a good root system withing the next month then I will set out in the vineyard, as far as the rest of the vineyard goes I will have to say a pray tonight that they survive the frost warning that we are under suppose to get down to 34 degrees tonight and all my vines are budded and leafing out.


----------



## Racer (May 16, 2011)

How did you fair last night? Did you get missed by the frost?


----------



## rob (May 16, 2011)

frost will not hurt them at this stage


----------



## midwestwine (May 16, 2011)

Guess I will know where I can buy some grapes!!!


----------



## rob (May 16, 2011)

Midwest I will have some you can buy this year...Cedar Rapids


----------



## jtstar (May 17, 2011)

I do believe the frost missed me last night but it is suppose to get down there again tonight


----------



## midwestwine (May 17, 2011)

This weather sucks around here. I wanted to get my boat in the water this weekend. Lake temp is just 51deg way too cold!!!


----------

